
What the FBI Found on the San Bernardino iPhone - r0m4n0
http://bgr.com/2016/04/20/san-bernardino-iphone-fbi/
======
JamilD
The FBI claims that the valuable information is that Farook did not have
communication with others, because there is no evidence that he communicated
with a third party using his work device.

From my perspective, this adds very little. We already assumed that he did not
contact ISIS members, and rather than this being evidence to back up that
claim, all it does is not _refute_ it.

